# Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution



## Daisy (Nov 28, 2008)

As a great guide and to understand what is going on - the best book I have ever read for a comprehensive guide as to 'how it all works' is Dr. Bernstein's Diabetes Solution - normally I think these books are full of c**p - but this one is brilliant and has a ton of advice and explanations for both T1 and T2 - and also explains how going low carb works. I try to low carb - but it is difficult - but as a type 1 lowering my carb intake - not cutting out altogether really, really stabilises my bs levels - I do have treats though  !!!!
Even if you choose not to folllow the dietary advice - the science is well written and easy to understand. It is an an american book - you have to allow for that! - but is available on amazon uk. If I could afford it i would buy everyone on this messageboard a copy!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dr-Bernstei...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227893806&sr=8-1


----------



## annabelle (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Daisy - I am new here but not new to Dr Bernstein and could not resist supporting your
posting.  He is brilliant and lots of people have much to thank this man for.  Lowcarbing healthily is the only thing that works for me and I feel totally in control of my diabetes as a result.  I have lost weight and not felt as well for years.  I cannot endorse your sentiments enough.


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 10, 2008)

*Dr Bernstein*

I saw this book discussed on an american message board and took the plunge to buy it.  It has changed my life.  I don't religously follow his low carb diet but do avoid the quantity and type of carbs I intake.  I don't eat any bread anymore, I avoid rice but find that pasta is not too bad.  My doctor put me on Levimir earlier this year with warnings of increased weight but she has been so impressed she has bought the book.  I have lost 18kg so far this year and my HBA1c is down to 6.6 and Choleterol to 3.2 so am feeling that all the pain is worth it.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 10, 2008)

I think Bernstein has some reasonable ideas but think that his targets are far too tight and dangerous for many type 1's and insulin users.


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 10, 2008)

*Low carb diet*

I too thought Dr Bernstein's targets were too low for me to follow so I just followed the general philosphy.  As I had just bought a crate of Weetabix I reduced my intake to 1 biscuit for breakfast (about 17grms i think).  I've gone a bundle on the microwaved processed cheese slice sandwich (1.4mins in microwave) with cold ham and bistro type salad for lunch (20grms carb - naughty me, packet of crisps), diet coke.  Evening meal pasta and some kind of meat (I found that Lasagna does not have that great effect on me so thats great for eating out, as most restaurants do it, just don't eat to big a portion).  If my BS is under 7 before bed I might sneak a coupld of crackers and cheese.
My doctor has put me on Levimir earlier this year as the Glimepride/Metformin weren't doing it.  Have now dropped the Glimepride and do 50 units Levemir in morning and 40 units before bed.  2 metformin in morning and 2 in evening.  My GP just phoned this evening to say my HBA1c was down from 6.6 to 6.2
My GP is great, sorry all those that have problems.  She even told me off for buying a Freestyle Lite I fancied and then added the strips to my repeat prescription.

P.S. sorry for the length of this post.
P.P.S I'm 60


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 19, 2009)

I have already formed an idea of Bernstein (overall negative) from what i've read online and seen him talking on Dlife. I have borrowed his book from the library today and will give it a go.


----------



## Admin (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Nikki - I have read this too - and I liked it, as I read it when I needed 'refreshing'! It was the first comprehensive explanation of how your body works - esp pancreas that I had read in a long time (like I say I needed refreshing!) I think his principals are fine - the diet is extreme and I don't believe in extreme dieting - but adapting - and reducing my carbs really have helped with more consistent bs readings - the only thing is keeping it like that!! LOL!!! I am being extremely rubbish at it at the mo! I really believe in everybody finding their own levels - and this really openened my eyes as I had been brought up on the high carb diet that DUK recommends. Like I say I read it and learnt new things. Read it with an open mind! And like Daisy says - you to have to allow that written an american way!! LOL


----------



## Elfletti (May 22, 2009)

Hi Dasiy, I too am a Bernstein fan, but agree you need to allow for the Americany bits.  Especially the recipes: stevia powder, scrod, stripples and elephant garlic had the linguistic bit of my brain running riot!  Good science though, and by adapting his ideas I've been able to make my own version of a low-ish carb diet.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 8, 2009)

*Dr Bernstein's Diabetes Solution - Book*

Great to meet people who've read the book. I've almost finished reading it for the first time and want to read bits of it again.  It really makes sense and contradicts what Diabetes uk preaches.  Also don't feel I can cope with the ultra-low carb diet but have tried to reduce the carbs I eat with good results. How can anyone live on 6g carbs for breakfast and 12g for lunch and supper as Dr B recommends?  
I've 2 questions:
1. Does anyone out there inject for proteins as Dr Bernstein recommends?
2. I always seem to be hungry. (I'm 55 years old, Type 1 just the last 2 years, 52kg) Any advice how to curb my hunger?


----------



## slipper (Dec 11, 2011)

I found this book by a link from the David Mendosa site and it looked impressive. Have ordered a used copy from Amazon for ?4 including p&p, you cant get better value than that.

EDIT: Having read a good part of it now I am very glad I got the book. It is very educational about diabetes and carbs etc without being overly technical. Pitched just right I think.  His regime is harsh though, made on the basis of maintaining BG about 5 or so, however even with some personal modification, its still worth pursuing.

All in all a worthy book to read.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm rather alarmed that the recipes in this book include stevia; this substance has been proven toxic in tests by the Belgian equivalent of the FDA, hence is banned throughout the EU.  Still, one could substitute a powdered sweetener based on aspartame or sucralose, both of which are safe (despite what the nutcase websites say).


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 4, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I'm rather alarmed that the recipes in this book include stevia; this substance has been proven toxic in tests by the Belgian equivalent of the FDA, hence is banned throughout the EU.  Still, one could substitute a powdered sweetener based on aspartame or sucralose, both of which are safe (despite what the nutcase websites say).



Where did you get that from Robert, because {Quote}4 July 2011 - International Stevia Council welcomes the approval of Stevia for use as sweetener in the European Union - The International Stevia Council and its members applaud the positive vote of the Standing Committee on the Food Chain and Animal Health on the Commission Regulation to authorize the use of steviol glycosides as a non-caloric sweetener in the European market.

Also see this report in the Guardian:http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/oct/02/rivals-prepare-to-launch-plant-based-sweeteners (P.S. sounds more like Metformin than an new sweetener).

You can even buy it in the UK: http://stevia-shop.co.uk


----------



## Katieb (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks interesting! You can read large excerpts of the book using the following link:
http://www.diabetes-book.com/readit.shtml

It surprised me how Dr Bernstein advises cutting out/limiting certain foods which I believed to be ok - cottage cheese(I know milk is high in carbs), tomatoes (in any form), carrots (even raw) and onions!

Still, if it works it's surely worth considering some of his principles!
Katiex


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 7, 2012)

> It surprised me how Dr Bernstein advises cutting out/limiting certain foods which I believed to be ok - cottage cheese(I know milk is high in carbs), tomatoes (in any form), carrots (even raw) and onions!



His regime does allow for a slice of tomato with a salad, states that a small amount of carrot gratings occasionally won't hurt and suggests you replace onions with shallots.


----------



## slipper (Feb 1, 2012)

OOps, didn't know milk was high in carbs. Ta for that.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 1, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> His regime does allow for a slice of tomato with a salad, states that a small amount of carrot gratings occasionally won't hurt and suggests you replace onions with shallots.



I don't understand that at all!  What does he say is in tomato or carrot or onion that is bad for people with diabetes? Surely there is very little difference between onions and shallots? (apart from cost!)

I have become very sceptical these days, sorry! Has anyone read 'Bad Science' by Ben Goldacre?


----------



## heasandford (Feb 1, 2012)

slipper said:


> OOps, didn't know milk was high in carbs. Ta for that.



It isn't actually high in carbs, but we drink large amounts of it, so we can take in more without including them in our plan 

Skimmed milk contains less than 5 carbs per 100g, so half a pint of milk contains 14 carbs. Semi skimmed and full fat contain proportionally less.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2012)

heasandford said:


> I don't understand that at all!  What does he say is in tomato or carrot or onion that is bad for people with diabetes? Surely there is very little difference between onions and shallots? (apart from cost!)
> 
> I have become very sceptical these days, sorry! Has anyone read 'Bad Science' by Ben Goldacre?



Anyone who ever reads a single book or report based on supposedly 'scientific' principles needs to read Bad Science!


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 1, 2012)

heasandford said:


> I don't understand that at all!  What does he say is in tomato or carrot or onion that is bad for people with diabetes? Surely there is very little difference between onions and shallots? (apart from cost!)
> 
> I have become very sceptical these days, sorry! Has anyone read 'Bad Science' by Ben Goldacre?



According to the Carb bible a shallot contains half the carbs of an onion (both raw).

You have to remember that Bernstein's diet is VERY low carb at 30grams per day total carbs.  Tomato 3.2g, onion 6g, carrot 6g - thats half your daily food ration.  His whole book is based on his experience of dealing with his diabetes and his treatment of his diabetic patients, it works for him apparently. 
I'm off to have my night time packet of crisps, works for me


----------



## Vicsetter (Feb 1, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I'm rather alarmed that the recipes in this book include stevia; this substance has been proven toxic in tests by the Belgian equivalent of the FDA, hence is banned throughout the EU.  Still, one could substitute a powdered sweetener based on aspartame or sucralose, both of which are safe (despite what the nutcase websites say).



Just had a look at the Silver Spoon website for Truvia - you may have noticed it's rolling out across the UK, All seems good (except the price) until you see it not only contains Stevia but also Erythritol (another sugar alcohol) as a bulking agent and known to cause tummy upsets (bloating, gas and borborygmi).


----------



## LisaR (Feb 12, 2013)

As a recently diagnosed type 1 I would be really interested to know if anyone has stuck to Bernsteins extreme low carb diet? I'm all for lifestyle changes to help with my health but don't see how you can live like this for long. I haven't finished the book yet, but I'm finding interesting, if not a little scary. His formulas for insulin dosing require a maths degree surely? Any advice?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2013)

LisaR said:


> As a recently diagnosed type 1 I would be really interested to know if anyone has stuck to Bernsteins extreme low carb diet? I'm all for lifestyle changes to help with my health but don't see how you can live like this for long. I haven't finished the book yet, but I'm finding interesting, if not a little scary. His formulas for insulin dosing require a maths degree surely? Any advice?��



Hi Lisa, welcome to the forum  I know quite a few people have adopted some of Bernstein's principles and it has helped them, but not aware of anyone who would take it to the extremes he suggests - all a case of finding the right balance so you can gain good control but not spoil your quality of life by restricting your options too much.

Personally, if you are recently diagnosed I would give it some time to learn how you are _personally_ affected by diabetes and the things you wish to have in your diet before taking too drastic measures. Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## sbettoni (Oct 12, 2014)

This book saved my life...literally! You can see why at www.reversediabetesnow.co.uk


----------



## bill hopkinson (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember that in the day job I am paid to be sceptical of academic claims.

I think that Bernstein has some good basic ideas. Then he believes his own rhetoric and goes on beyond what is provable and gets too extreme.
Some others have made a similar point.


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 13, 2014)

An article here explains how difficult it is for " mere mortals " to follow Bernstein.

So to my cynical but humanistic eye, a diabetes therapy that technically works, but is not achievable by most people, is a failure. No. Wait. That’s not right. It should be an option, of course. Because for those tough enough, zealous enough, fanatical enough to keep it up for their entire lives, it will work. But it’s not for everyone, so it should only be one of many options. We need to accept that not every diabetes solution will be the right choice for every person with diabetes

How low carb is low enough?
http://www.diabetesmine.com/2014/10/ask-dmine-how-low-carb-is-low-enough.html


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 13, 2014)

I now know that even foods I thought were carb free  have a small amount of carbs and its so easy to add just a little something to a meal and it suddenly shots up levels Much as I would love to go lower I know I can't do much more except learn what affects me most and reduce it My current diet isn't very exciting though   Increasing exercise to outdo the damage is a good way that helps Got that message loud and clear on this forum Thanks


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> I now know that even foods I thought were carb free  have a small amount of carbs and its so easy to add just a little something to a meal and it suddenly shots up levels Much as I would love to go lower I know I can't do much more except learn what affects me most and reduce it My current diet isn't very exciting though   Increasing exercise to outdo the damage is a good way that helps Got that message loud and clear on this forum Thanks



Exercise helps you use the insulin you produce enormously. My consultant thinks I probably kept things at bay for quite a while due to the fact that I was running/training for half and full marathons - it was only when a virus overwhelmed my pancreas that I ended up with DKA.

Each of your cells carries insulin receptors, which are like locks to the door that lets energy into the cell. In Type 2, some of the locks and the insulin 'keys' don't fit properly, resulting in insulin resistance - you can be producing loads of insulin, but your body can't use it properly. However, when you exercise your cells develop loads of extra receptors/locks so there are a lot more ways for the energy to get into the cell, hence lowering your blood glucose levels! These extra receptors remain active for up to 40 hours after a period of exercise, so it's particularly good at helping you levels day after day if you exercise regularly  Of course, this is all dependent on your pancreas producing enough insulin in the first place, so if your body doesn't then you need some way of either stimulating more with medication, or adding extra by injecting


----------



## woniqidi (Mar 2, 2015)

This book really was the beginning of me taking back control of my body. I say the beginning and if you really want to help yourself start here and move on to other information online. I don't particularly care much for some of DrBernstein's recommendations, but 80% of the time I try to keep to his advice.


----------

